# Lou & Apollo will get a haircut today (pictures soon) :)



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou & Apollo will get a haircut today (pictures soon) 

I'm taking them to a groomer this time even though I bought the shaver, guards, scissors, etc. Well what happened is I got really sick when cedar pollen was record high I found out I'm allergic to it, then a bad cold on top of it all, so for 10 days my nose itched and burned so bad that I didn't brush them because their hair (coat change) still falls out and I just could not handle it on my nose, since I was so sick, AND my mom came to visit for a month and the days I did fell better I ended up trying my hardest to keep her antsy self occupied, busy, and having fun showing her around town shopping like crazy etc. So yes I dropped the ball and they got matted but it's partly my fault and partly just coat change! So I hope they don't have to be shaved down all the way but they are soooo hairy and fluffy check out how huge Apollo's feet look on the picture! That's ALL hair! Same size as hubby's feet LOL  
I hope the groomer can save at least the top if their ears and maybe some of their tails, because I'm trying to grow them , but if not it's ok... Their comfort is number 1 priority! And it grows back!

So, Im leaving here in 1 hour and I can't wait to see them with less or no hair LOL they will feel so much better!

I will post pictures as soon as I get them home!! :-D

And from now on I will keep brushing combing and hopefully coat change is a thing of the past! I also will start grooming them myself! But I need to buy another strong blade because the one I have won't cut Apollo's thick coat!

Whew! Long post, I'm sorry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Hope you're feeling better. Can't wait to see Lou & Apollo!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks! And oops forgot the BEFORE PICTURES


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IthacaSpoo (Jan 22, 2014)

You said it girl, it grows back! You love these two so much, good mommy. Can't wait to see them and watch the process of them growing out again. As you know, I love their look, so now I can follow it from start to finish!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Aw wow...I love their fuzzy look. Hope the groomer doesn't clip them too much. . I have had times I thought Lily was going to have to be clipped super short due to knots, but the groomer had no trouble doing her normal clip. Can't wait to see your cuties in their "after" pics.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank u both, but this new groomer seemed undetermined  I tried to find a better one but I met 2 others that were not good either, one lady was really rude and Lou acted like she didn't like her either when she was cutting her nails. So I went with this one (today) because it's close by and they really needed to be groomed. I know the top of the ears can be saved but she acted like it couldn't. I showed her that it was not matted on top and since it's long it would cover the shaved ends but she said: "we just might have to start from scratch" meaning shave the all over  
Then a different groomer came in and gave her some advice saying it can be done (save ears) and the tails can be saved too, by trimming near the butt and leaving the ends long, like a plume 
But we'll see if this lady is lazy and will just shave them  
I don't want my babies to be in pain de-matting but I know the top of ears are NOT matted she could just shave the ends and underneath .....
Oh well, it's not that big of a deal, but maybe I will still have to try to find another backup groomer , but I definitely will try to groom them myself from now on

Can't wait to see them! I'm curious!!
To me, they will look beautiful regardless of what their hair looks like.  I just prefer their "signature haircut" !!  

Thank you guys, I will post pictures soon, I hope this lady does a good job or at least that she doesn't hurt them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh wow Lou it sounds like you need to find a 'poodle groomer!' We have so many members here that live in Texas, maybe someone out there can give you a recommendation!!!

SO HOW ABOUT YOU TEXAS PF PEOPLE! LOU NEEDS A GROOMER!!!!!!

How's that for a shout out? Hahaha!!!!! Good luck with the grooming appt!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Oh wow Lou it sounds like you need to find a 'poodle groomer!' We have so many members here that live in Texas, maybe someone out there can give you a recommendation!!!
> 
> SO HOW ABOUT YOU TEXAS PF PEOPLE! LOU NEEDS A GROOMER!!!!!!
> 
> How's that for a shout out? Hahaha!!!!! Good luck with the grooming appt!


You are a sweetheart!! Thank you!! 

That's awesome! Hope someone comes forward hehehehe  I'm in Austin, TX




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

love your dogs; they always make me smile. i hope the groomer does them justice and it's not just a chop job!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Can hardly wait to see! No matter what they will be beautiful!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Well..... It wasn't too bad.... Their ears were saved, Lou's tail was saved, and their heads and muzzles, but that's all! Shaved naked everywhere else, chicken legs and Apollo's long long tail is gone !!! It almost made me wanna ask the lady to shave their heads and muzzles shorter also since the body is so naked, it looks a bit weird. but after 7 hours at the groomers my babies needed to just get home and rest. (As you can see on the picture, they passed out in the first 5 minutes when we got home, poor babies, they need to rest) 

I will try to "fix" their head and muzzle sometime in the near future (right now they need a break LOL) and I think they will look better if the hair is shorter on the head and muzzle, cause Lou's forehead is sticking out forward like Elvis kinda! Hehehe and the sides of their faces are too long too. 


I don't like the groomer, she gave Apollo back to me with pee all over his legs and her scissoring is "poor", but I really was not expecting much, this was a situation in which they really needed to be groomed because I was sick, couldn't brush them, so they got matted. It's not gotta happen the next time. 

But I AM SOOOO GLAD THEY ARE FREE OF MATS AND THEY ARE COMFORTABLE!!!!!!!     

Soon they will look like themselves again  and I will continue to brush and comb them everyday and hopefully coat change is over 

I will take more pictures when they are awake hehehehehe 













Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

By the way... I want to mention how much WE MISS ELLYISME!!! (Poodleforum name) 
She is a wonderful friend and an extremely talented groomer!! Since we moved far away, we unfortunately can't have her groom them at the moment.

The poodles didn't want to go with the groomer lady today, she had to drag them...

They were like "no no this is wrong where's Ellyisme??!"



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

They got a second wind for a second!!!

Don't laugh! 

It will grow back hehehehe



























































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

They look really cute. And really lean. I like it.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

A few more.... Apollo's coat is sooo thick than when we shave him he just rolls around happily!! He LOVES feeling the carpet on his skin , look at how happy he is, I think I'm not gonna let him get too hairy anymore because he really feels so much better with less hair!

Lou is soooo confused, they usually play "wrestling" every day but they used to bite/grab on to the hair on each others neck, she keeps trying to do that but she is afraid to hurt him, so she gets frustrated hehehehe 




































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My babies said:


> They look really cute. And really lean. I like it.


You're kind 

they look skinny don't they? But they weigh :

Lou 59lbs
Apollo 58lbs 

And they are gaining more weight as they get older  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

They look lean not skinny. My Miu Miu looks like that but my Gucci boy is starting to fill in more. He doesn't look fat but he no longer looks skinny. I think I prefer the leaner look. Makes them look more energetic


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Aaaaaaawwwwww poor baby! She's cold cause she is naked! LOL So hubby put a blanky over her and she stayed! She loves it! When she was all hairy she did not like anything over her body 

It's about 73F in here, but they seem cold, curled up in a ball 
Like doughnut-poodles! 




















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

They really shaved every scrap of hair off! LOL They will be fuzzy before you know it.  I bet them feel so much better. They are still as cute as always, too.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> They really shaved every scrap of hair off! LOL They will be fuzzy before you know it.  I bet them feel so much better. They are still as cute as always, too.


Haha!! Nekkid !!!!!!!!! LOL 
I wonder how come they are still white and apricot, There's like 1/100 of an inch on their body, maybe LOL  
Thanks though, I appreciate that you still think they are cute, 
I am getting used to it 
And yes they feel better , especially Apollo, he hates hair I've found out. 
He feels free like this... He just loves it!
Lou doesn't like it as much, she likes "some" hair, at least... 

Can't wait for it to grow at least 1/2 inch




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Quite shocking to see what's underneath all that fuzz, isn't it? A few months ago I did a huge "start over" shave on Sugarfoot, right down to the "chicken legs," and it took some getting used to, that's for sure. But they grow back pretty quickly!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I like the skinny look....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IthacaSpoo (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh my gosh they look great!!! They have the same expressive faces and seem very happy. They're still the same loves.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

tee hee- they look so different! but still adorable.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

They are adorable! I for one keep Jazz on the short side, ?1/4 or 1/2 inch and I keep his legs, top knot and tail full. I love the look it is sporty and athletic. Zoe princess I usually leave a little longer unless she is in her Miami. I think they look great, no kidding, and though they look lovely as little furry balls I also like the shorter look and with a little more hair they will be smashing! Thought honestly they look pretty great right now! You're just not used to them this way. 
I give you credit for grooming two spoos. I groom two minis and it is A LOT OF WORK. I still like doing it but once in a while I long for a break. I am contemplating taking Zoe to the groomer, Jazz is a problem and does better with me grooming him. Zoe, though I can have more fun with because I don't have to get in and out of there so quickly! Enjoy your darlings!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks u guys.... 

You are all so sweet 

And I think so too, they still have the same demeanor and as soon as we get a tiny bit more hair it will make a world of difference!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Lou said:


> By the way... I want to mention how much WE MISS ELLYISME!!! (Poodleforum name)
> She is a wonderful friend and an extremely talented groomer!! Since we moved far away, we unfortunately can't have her groom them at the moment.
> 
> The poodles didn't want to go with the groomer lady today, she had to drag them...
> ...



Hey! Fly me down there and I'll groom them for free! ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Aww Lou and Apollo are just as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> Hey! Fly me down there and I'll groom them for free! ;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Woooohoooooo!!!! And we will eat sushi till we pass out!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

They're really cute! I love the faces and ears. My two are both 62 lbs, and Maddy is only 24" at the shoulder (2 inches shorter than Indy)! She's turning into a chubber, and it's just metabolism now that she's spayed because she's way more active than Indy. Anyway I think your two are sweet and it's nice to see how much Apollo loves being clipped short


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awww! You are right, they ARE nekkid! But it'll be better in less than two weeks I bet!
Besides, it's Lou and Apollo, and nothing could distract from them just being doggone cute, in any way, shape, or form!!!! :^)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks guys!!! 

And I'm intrigued ... Today they've had about 5 times the amount of energy they normally have! They bounced around, wrestled, ran and played ALL DAY LONG pretty much, they took one quick nap.
Also they seem sooooo much faster when they run!!!!
They look like greyhounds with poofy heads!! Hahahaha!!! Especially Lou, I'm going to try a film it, I throw the ball and vrooooom!!! She Disappears! It's quite amazing! Even though it was 26 degrees at 9pm they were trying to drag my coat to me so I'd go play fetch with them outside! (They act all happy when I put my coat on and walk toward the backdoor , it can only mean 1 thing  they are so smart! )

Oh! And they do not seem tired!! before they were shaved after playing fetch Lou's breathing pattern would be so fast like her chest was vibrating!! Now they breathe slowly after playing fetch, no crazy panting like before 

Is it ok for them to exercise about 3 times more than normal? Do you think they might lose weight? 

Maybe it's gonna be like this just for the first few days cause they feel so much better without all that matted hair... Hope so 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

They look comfortable and happy. Greyhounds with poofy heads - LOL

As far as a local groomer, try to pm mom24doggies, I do believe she's in that area and she did a wonderful job on my Buggie Boy - I swear he had a crush on her. She's gentle and sweet and very talanted. I think she's pretty awesome. 

(glad you're feeling better.)


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

*Lou and Apollo*

Perhaps they have more energy, or are able to be active longer, because without so much hair they aren't getting warm/hot as quickly.

I know this was true of my dog. Whenever we let his hair get longer than we usually kept it, he seemed to be able to be active for a longer time after a good clipping.

Obviously, for whatever reason, they are enjoying their grooming. Cute.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wren said:


> Perhaps they have more energy, or are able to be active longer, because without so much hair they aren't getting warm/hot as quickly.
> 
> I know this was true of my dog. Whenever we let his hair get longer than we usually kept it, he seemed to be able to be active for a longer time after a good clipping.
> 
> Obviously, for whatever reason, they are enjoying their grooming. Cute.


Thanks, I'm glad to hear this happens to other dogs too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

A CUTE PICTURE TO SHOW THE "HAIRCUT" 

Lou looks taller than Apollo, but it's just because they left more hair on her head than his. They are the same size!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

They are as adorable and beautiful as they always are!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I know I always say this, but I just love their noses!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> I know I always say this, but I just love their noses!


You are welcome to say it as many times a you'd like, I love hearing it!!  haha! I truly love their noses too they are sharpie black and the lips are black too! Their coats are also entirely 1 uniform shade of color, white and apricot and even Lou's ears are the same shade as her body, I don't know much at all about show poodles and how their body/head/ears/muzzles are supposed to be etc but I think they are just gorgeous and I just love admiring their beauty. That's why I take so many pictures hahaha  I'm just crazy about them, and their wonderful personalities and behavior ...... I could go on and on, to me they are perfect


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Awwww! They're just gorgeous! 

Pippin got the same treatment in the summer and she loved her short cut! She was bouncing around and you could almost hear her going "Phew, that's gooooood!" lol.

I am a big fan of the short cuts, as I find them so much easier to look after and love the un-boofed "natural" look that Lou and Apollo have.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok... I TOTALLY OVERDID IT with this batch of pictures HAHAHAHA!! 

We were playing fetch and I just took pictures not realizing how many WOW! 

Hope you enjoy the "greyhound with poofy heads" look-a-like 

Fast and lean poodles! And nekkid! 

Oh! First I wanted to show a picture of their heads I did some scissoring on their heads because the topknot was too tall and the sides if their faces too wide and they had a toupee!!! Haha!
I think they look better now  















And now the pictures of FUN TIMES!! hehehe 




























































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I love the outside pics of them playing, they are having so much fun! Beautiful babies!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

jlf45764 said:


> I love the outside pics of them playing, they are having so much fun! Beautiful babies!


Thanks so much !! I has a blast with them! They make me giggle running and jumping around! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Out of curiosity since you were concerned about going to a new groomer- was she given instructions not to dry their ears?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> Out of curiosity since you were concerned about going to a new groomer- was she given instructions not to dry their ears?


What do U mean dear? I'm not sure I know what you are talking about, I asked her to try and not shave their ears because I knew for a fact that the top of the ears were not matted, just the ends. And asked her to not use alcohol in their ears because it irritates their ears... Mmmm I think that's all I said about the ears. Why?  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Lou said:


> What do U mean dear? I'm not sure I know what you are talking about, I asked her to try and not shave their ears because I knew for a fact that the top of the ears were not matted, just the ends. And asked her to not use alcohol in their ears because it irritates their ears... Mmmm I think that's all I said about the ears. Why?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was just curious because their ears have some nice length to them now but they don't look like they were dried and brushed out. i thought maybe you asked for them to dry curly to keep "the look", but if you didn't, i would wonder why they didn't do it.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> I was just curious because their ears have some nice length to them now but they don't look like they were dried and brushed out. i thought maybe you asked for them to dry curly to keep "the look", but if you didn't, i would wonder why they didn't do it.


Honestly.,.. This groomer just plain sucked ! But it's behind us.... lol
She didn't know what she was doing and, she kept asking another groomer for advice , in these words. "Can u give some advice here?" And she even told me my poodles had ear mites! (They were at the vet the night before the groom and the vet examined their ears real good and said they were fine!)
And she is not educated/qualified to diagnose! And she didn't smile either. I think people that work in this kind of field need to smile! It was just an emergency shave down basically, just because I got sick and couldn't brush the poodles, so they got matted and the shaver, guards and blades I bought would not go through Apollo's coat, because it's really thick. So I will buy a stronger blade and try and groom them myself next time. 
We'll see, bug I definitely would like to find a good groomer in town 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Lou said:


> Honestly.,.. This groomer just plain sucked ! But it's behind us.... lol
> She didn't know what she was doing and, she kept asking another groomer for advice , in these words. "Can u give some advice here?" And she even told me my poodles had ear mites! (They were at the vet the night before the groom and the vet examined their ears real good and said they were fine!)
> And she is not educated/qualified to diagnose! And she didn't smile either. I think people that work in this kind of field need to smile! It was just an emergency shave down basically, just because I got sick and couldn't brush the poodles, so they got matted and the shaver, guards and blades I bought would not go through Apollo's coat, because it's really thick. So I will buy a stronger blade and try and groom them myself next time.
> We'll see, bug I definitely would like to find a good groomer in town
> ...


gotcha. thats why i was asking because it indicated to me either she didn't care or didn't know poodles! i hope you can soon find someone friendly and skilled. good luck!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> gotcha. thats why i was asking because it indicated to me either she didn't care or didn't know poodles! i hope you can soon find someone friendly and skilled. good luck!


Thanks for noticing and letting me know  but I knew it too hehehehe 
But I always appreciate comments, information, advice 
Thanks dear


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Maybe she is just starting out? Two matted spoos can be a challenge to a beginner. She probably worked hard to leave the heads with as much hair as she could, thinking it would please you if they had some hair left! I would've shaved them bald as well depending on the severity of the mats, for the safety of the dogs- dematting the full body hurts. Little spots I'm okay with doing, but not the whole body. That hair was likely damaged anyway- best to do a clean start.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Jamie Hein said:


> Maybe she is just starting out? Two matted spoos can be a challenge to a beginner. She probably worked hard to leave the heads with as much hair as she could, thinking it would please you if they had some hair left! I would've shaved them bald as well depending on the severity of the mats, for the safety of the dogs- dematting the full body hurts. Little spots I'm okay with doing, but not the whole body. That hair was likely damaged anyway- best to do a clean start.


They only went about 10-15 days without being brushed, it wasn't that bad. The top knot was not matted at all, their backs were not matted at all, now the elbows, heels, and top of the back legs and necks were matted also because Apollo had bad ear infections and I couldn't brush close to the opening of the ears because it would cause him pain.
If she was a beginner she still should have not tried to diagnose my dogs, she is not a veterinarian. (And should have cleaned their ears, it's part of the package Also should have told me she didn't have experience so I could decide if I still would want to let her groom them. Honesty. Also acted kinda rudely and didn't smile even though I was being super nice to her. And gave Apollo back to me with his front legs bright yellow from pee. I only noticed after I had left the store and after 7 hours at the groomers my babies needed to get some rest. 
So.... Beginner or not  I don't like how she handled it. 

Ps. My dogs's comfort come first. I wouldn't have cared if she had to shave them completely bald, but I knew I did enough to save the ears and the head/muzzle and tail. Even though I was sick. So it's not about that
It's was mostly about her attitude 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Lou said:


> They only went about 10-15 days without being brushed, it wasn't that bad. The top knot was not matted at all, their backs were not matted at all, now the elbows, heels, and top of the back legs and necks were matted also because Apollo had bad ear infections and I couldn't brush close to the opening of the ears because it would cause him pain.
> If she was a beginner she still should have not tried to diagnose my dogs, she is not a veterinarian. (And should have cleaned their ears, it's part of the package Also should have told me she didn't have experience so I could decide if I still would want to let her groom them. Honesty. Also acted kinda rudely and didn't smile even though I was being super nice to her. And gave Apollo back to me with his front legs bright yellow from pee. I only noticed after I had left the store and after 7 hours at the groomers my babies needed to get some rest.
> So.... Beginner or not  I don't like how she handled it.
> 
> ...


Didn't read about the pee, that is pretty rude. I clean ears even if they look infected, unless requested not to, but I know some groomers won't if they think they are infected. 7 hours is a long time! Is it a busy salon? Were you charged a normal price or was it cheap? I was thinking they went months! Haha. You should see some of the dogs that come in. One came in last week... a golden doodle. It had been 6 months since they had been in, and they do not brush at home really. Groomer worked her butt off to get a #4 through (I wouldn't have) and the people weren't happy of course.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Jamie Hein said:


> Didn't read about the pee, that is pretty rude. I clean ears even if they look infected, unless requested not to, but I know some groomers won't if they think they are infected. 7 hours is a long time! Is it a busy salon? Were you charged a normal price or was it cheap? I was thinking they went months! Haha. You should see some of the dogs that come in. One came in last week... a golden doodle. It had been 6 months since they had been in, and they do not brush at home really. Groomer worked her butt off to get a #4 through (I wouldn't have) and the people weren't happy of course.


Wow.... No, I'm not one of those people. . I try to be extremely reasonable and I hate to impose. I am a bit "specific" meaning I have a lot of instructions but I gave them to her in writing with pictures and arrows explaining LOL
They were not busy, they said. It still took 7 hours to get a call back 
She did good enough, I'm ok with it, I have put it behind me because it was a situation out of the ordinary. They are going through coat change and I got sick, oh well... It's all good  and just think she was unprofessional and not a nice person, and possibly not very talented either. My personal choice is to not go back  I didn't even complain, I said: Thank you so much have a great day...etc. 
It's just that I'm used to having Ellyisme groom my babies (unfortunately I moved out-of-state) and she is incredibly talented, professional, caring ... So it was a bit disappointing, but it's all good, at least she didn't hurt them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

And they are comfy now, too.  I'm glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> And they are comfy now, too.  I'm glad you are feeling better!


Yes  they just seem so free ! That's why I took soooo many picture of them having fun ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penang (Feb 4, 2014)

Quite a transformation! Though I like the "Before" long-hair rug look.


----------

